

Is the Universe a Hologram? - jaboutboul
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150427101633.htm

======
krylon
It's funny how some of the more advanced cosmological theories sound as if
they came straight from the minds of stoned teenagers. To wit:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-
electron_universe](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-electron_universe)

The universe is a strange place indeed.

------
karmakaze
Sure, it's one interpretation and a solution to the Black hole information
paradox. But I don't like to talk about space without time, preferring this
solution
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole_information_paradox#...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole_information_paradox#Information_is_encoded_in_the_correlations_between_future_and_past.5B14.5D.5B15.5D)

~~~
bitism
You can talk about space without time though you can't talk about changes of
information (i.e.: movement through space) without time.

------
shasta
> They are negatively curved, any object thrown away on a straight line will
> eventually return.

Isn't that describing positive curvature (e.g. a sphere)?

~~~
chisleu
The inside of a sphere.
[http://i.imgur.com/b2KgM6X.gifv](http://i.imgur.com/b2KgM6X.gifv)

~~~
MrJagil
That was really interesting, do you have a source? (The title makes it seem
like a joke though)

~~~
mungoman2
Google Hollow Earth. There are many conspiracy theory sites handling it, but I
think it is a quite interesting concept nontheless.

------
gii2
Why it should be 2D? Three-dimensional hologram would totally works for us.
Something like The Matrix and 13th Floor combined... You have everything in 3D
around you and just a tiny part of the Universe (where you are currently
looking at), because it is not possible to simulate the full Universe (the
energy since the Big Bang till now won't be enough).

~~~
dennisnedry
All holograms only have 2 dimensions. They "trick" us into thinking the image
you are seeing in the hologram has 3 dimensions. The idea behind the Universe
being a hologram is that everything exists in flat space; however, it appears
to us as being in 3 dimensions. Think of a video game, where you are moving
around in a 3d world, but it's not really 3d, it just "feels" like it is.

~~~
saiya-jin
ever been diving? feels pretty much as 3D as you would expect

------
dools
Anyone interested in this can find an excellent lecture here
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dEaecUuEqfc](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dEaecUuEqfc)
and of course by looking up leonard susskind's stuff on the black hole wars
and universe as a hologram

~~~
jaboutboul
yes leonard susskind's stuff on this is excellent!

------
z3t4
What will happen when photons reach the outer boundary of the universe? Where
time and space starts to slow down ... Will the photon also slow down, and
then take an elliptic path? Might explain why the universe seem to expand in
all directions.

------
pje
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
josephpmay
I don't think it really applies in this case? It's pointing out a new
scientific theory that raises a question. The author isn't poising a question
him/herself

------
bitism
It From Bit : )

~~~
gloriousduke
Wheelerian thought should never be down-voted.

------
carrotleads
someone once told me, the Universe is someone's dream.

When we dream, is it in 2d or 3D ?

~~~
pluma
Memory is in 3rd person.

This is entirely irrelevant.

------
blazespin
The universe is just a projection of a massive Turing machine two dimensions,
time and tape.

